# Is she pregnant? New Katahdin Sheep



## Charjjc

Hi, I am new to this site, but have been reading the forums for a while. 
My wonderful husband gifted me with two lambs this past Christmas. The are about 11 months old now, I believe. They are sweethearts, but I know that I have to separate them when she is close to lambing. He will go to live with my goat wether and she will stay with my goat doe and her two kids. They all live together at this time, and get along like a little gang - going everywhere and doing everything together! I have been warned and am keeping a close eye on them - especially the ram - for any signs of aggression, so far so good. 
The problem is, I am not sure if she actually is pregnant. I didn't know anything about sheep when they arrived , and now I feel like I am playing catch-up. I was certain she was pregnant in June based on my goat experience, because all of a sudden she had a tiny udder. However, there hasn't been much of a change since then, and although she seems to be big in the belly, so is the ram - is it just the breed's body shape? I am uploading pictures, and would appreciate any thoughts from seasoned sheep owners. Please excuse the mess, she was in the unkept corner of a garden and had been in the dirt - so she was filthy!


 

 


My little gang, going to hate breaking them up, but from what I have read it's necessary.


----------



## luvmypets

She looks pregnant to me, I think she has at least a month to go. From my experience first timers udders grow really slowly, and the BOOM! All of a sudden you have a sheep with milk.


----------



## luvmypets

Green Acres Farm said:


> I didn't realize sheep looked SO much like goats! Except for the tail, I would have believed it if you said she was a goat!


Most sheep don't actually, but hair sheep in particular look a lot like goats. A seasoned livestock vet thought our katahdin ram was a buck.


----------



## Charjjc

Thank you so much for your thoughts! A new development today, she has white discharge, does this mean anything?


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH (as a "practicing" member ) Glad you joined up! Grats on your little herd! I've heard of folks keeping goats and sheep together, and I've heard others recommend against it. Glad it's working out well for you. Good looking animals! Really gotta love all the second guessing about babies... These animals just love to tease us mercilessly, don't they? 

Anyway, lots of great stuff on the threads, and if you have a question, don't hesitate to post! We have really great Sheeple and goat folks here and generally someone will be along to answer you straight away! Make yourself at home!


----------



## luvmypets

Could be her mucus plug but I have personally never seen one, and she doesn't seem that far along.


Charjjc said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts! A new development today, she has white discharge, does this mean anything? View attachment 21362 View attachment 21363


I used to panic when I saw any sort of discharge, OMG THE BABY IS COMING. But in reality they just throw discharge here and there. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Charjjc

Thanks for the warm welcome latestarter, and for everyone else's replies! I have much to learn, it seems.


----------



## luvmypets

Charjjc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome latestarter, and for everyone else's replies! I have much to learn, it seems.


I'm on my fourth lambing and I still feel like a newbie and trust me I'm not just saying that , also, you always are gonna learn new things! I'm excited to see her baby, and I will help you as much as I can  Can't believe I forgot to welcome you, so , not as in depth as latestarter but that's ok


----------



## norseofcourse

Welcome to BYH, and congrats on your sheep!

Sheep love to confuse us and drive us crazy!  There is no standard 'sign my sheep will lamb in X days', and even the same sheep will vary from year to year in what signs they present pre-lambing.

From your side photo, it appears that your ewe may have 'dropped' - the lamb(s) shift lower in the abdomen, in preparation for birth.  I say that because of the hollow area in front of her hip, up high (in case this is a body style of Katahdins, compare her to your other sheep).  This can happen from a few days, to a week or two, before lambing.  For my sheep, I've found that dropping, and the 'looseness' of the vulva, are their two most reliable signs that they are close.

Not wanting to eat, and pawing like they're digging to China, are two signs that they are very very close!

Good luck with your sheep, and we look forward to pictures of the lamb(s)!


----------



## Baymule

I have 4 Katahdin/Dorper cross ewes. They were bred when I got them. The best thing I can tell you is to relax. If she's bred, she's bred. And the likelihood of her being bred is just about 100% since she is with the ram. When? That's anybody's guess. Only she knows and she ain't tellin'. Relax, enjoy and prepare to be surprised. 2 of my ewes had twins the same night!  Your ewe is a pretty girl and she will be ok.


----------



## Sheepshape

Hmmmm....thing about sheep is they hide pregnancies well, unless they look like this




 

I THINK she's pregnant from the udder....'pointy tests,small bag'. If so, it will grow and become quite hot and tender. Her vulva will redden and may be puffy for some days before labour sets in.

Mucus plug....thick, almost rubbery thing (blocks the cervix, and can be lost anything up to a week or so before labour starts or as labour is setting in proper.

Whatever, good luck and keep us posted (with pics.,of course).


----------



## Charjjc

Thank you! 
It is so nice to be able to talk "sheep" with y'all, everyone around here will nod and smile politely, but the poor things are really not interested in the going ons with my animals. 
And wow, sheepshape, that's a wide girl!


----------



## Baymule

Charjjc said:


> Thank you!
> It is so nice to be able to talk "sheep" with y'all, everyone around here will nod and smile politely, but the poor things are really not interested in the going ons with my animals.
> And wow, sheepshape, that's a wide girl!



It is a comfort to have this wonderful forum of the finest "herd" people in the world. You are not alone, there are others out there just like you!


----------



## luvmypets

Im curious how things turned out with her


----------



## Latestarter

It really is quite a let down when folks come on and ask these questions (or a multitude of others) and then never return to post an outcome   Sure would have loved at least a final report and maybe a pic or two of some babies... Looks like she hasn't been back since early October of last year  Doubt we'll ever find out one way or the other.


----------



## Gorman Farm

Yep preggo


----------

